# Grinder to pair with Sage bambino?



## EvilSmoothie (5 mo ago)

Hello,

I’m looking for some advice before buying blind again 

I was about to order a hand grinder to upgrade my sage barista express but I’ve decided that it’s being returned instead. I’ve discovered the grinder isn’t all that good and the pressure is too high without missing it. Costco will allow me to return it so I’d like to do it right this time. Don’t need a mega high end setup but want to maximise my budget. 

I instead intend to buy the Sage Bambino for £199 leaving me around £300 of the refund left to buy a grinder. I also understand it’s only 9 bar which will be better also.

I’m prepared to pay a bit more if need be - I’m considering the Niche Zero but I’ll have to fork out another £200 which I can swallow. I understand it’s supposed to be a very good grinder but don’t want to waste money for the sake of not knowing any better

That said - I’m totally open to suggestions. I’m UK based and of course am happy to save a few £ if the zero is unnecessarily expensive.
Ideally I don’t want an ugly industrial looking grinder on my kitchen counter either so looks will come into it somewhat.

Before I return the BE, am I making the right call here and what grinder (budget £300-£500 tops) would you recommend.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ecremen (5 mo ago)

I have the sage barista pro grinder and find it really good for the value. Particularly for more espresso grinds. Less suited for v60 coarseness. Hope that helps!


----------



## carioca_espresso (1 mo ago)

Watching this thread, very much in the same situation. Looking for a grinder to go with my bambino plus (also in the UK), I'm considering either the Sage Smart grinder pro (£170) or the dose control (£100) for lack of not knowing anything better really

Interesting that you're returning or machine for a bambino plus, wonder what people will make of that


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Take a look at the DF64. They are £400 but they single dose, can be used for espresso and pour overs and I believe they are currently on version 4 which has improved a lot of the niggles that the version 1 had.


----------

